# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  ¿Cómo transportáis el material?

## opysis

Me han llegado ya dos ofertas para realizar espectáculos de magia para niños, y (afortunadamente) hoy en día cuento con bastante material porque he ido ampliando mi repetorio. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿qué utilizáis para trasportar vuestros materiales? (Tened en cuenta que son espectáculos para niños, así que llevo cartas, sombrero, varita, pañuelos, etc.). ¿Utilizáis alguna mochila o maleta de mano? ¿Existen maletines específicos para este tipo de cosas?

----------


## bydariogamer

Hay quien lleva un maletín rígido para las cosas delicadas, pero para cartas y pañuelos o en los bosillos o en una mochilita.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

Existen maletas que se transforman en mesita, eso sería muy conveniente.

Pero para no hacer un gasto extra, una mochila que vaya con tu personaje... una maleta dura siempre me pareció una genial idea! 

Y como comentan arriba, las cartas, pañuelos y algunos secretos puedes llevarlos encima listos para usar! Y el sombrero en la cabeza xD

Saludos!

----------

